# MacPro2009 again.



## sevenk (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello all,
I come back on FreeBSD. I tried for a couple of months macports, fink on macosx on Mavericks version but it is not the same. On Mavericks we can have X via XQuartz but I miss some softwares and X from FreeBSD is different. So my actual solution is: Use one system with my needs and boot on when it's useful. 
I have many request about FreeBSD on MacPro (to access to my macintosh hard drive inside FreeBSD for instance).
But first I want to boot on my FreeBSD HD. I installed on a hard drive who had previously the FileVault turned on. I want to know if it is the cause of my problem. Because I previously wrote "
	
	



```
gpart bootcode -b /boot/pmbr -p /boot/gptboot -i bootpartition adax
```
" and fix "
	
	



```
[b]bless -device /dev/disk setboot -legacy[/b]
```
". and my system refuses to boot. The last command ask me a problem. 

*Do I need to bless the whole disk or the boot partition of disk ?* :q


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2014)

I'd probably try to restore the system using Apple's restore option. And instead of dual-booting I'd install VirtualBox and run FreeBSD in there. No fussing with tricky partitioning and you can run FreeBSD while still on OS-X


----------



## sevenk (Mar 12, 2014)

"VirtualBox" : yes I forgot this point, i"m going to try that and add a reply if there is pb.
Many thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2014)

Virtual machines are great for development and testing. Which I think you're using FreeBSD for. There are some other virtual machine solutions for OS-X but I'm not sure how well FreeBSD runs on them. It should run without problems on Virtualbox. Added bonus, with Virtualbox it's easy to make "snapshots" of the VM and make several copies. You can even run multiple FreeBSD virtual machines at the same time if you have enough memory.


----------

